# 840d relay location



## hymertastic (Jun 18, 2010)

:roll: can anyone tell me where the relay to divert the alternator on a 840d is please


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Do you mean to allow a 12v feed to the leisure section while the engine is running. Or something else.

cabby


----------



## hymertastic (Jun 18, 2010)

*Leisure Battery*

Yes, the 12v feed to the leisure section while the engine is running. I can't find the relay to it!


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Have you looked under the Autotrail motorhome section, if not there do a search, it has been a topic on here.

cabby


----------

